# Pole building footing



## Chris (Sep 12, 2017)

I would like to get an opinion on which might be better or last longer?

I'm building a new building and using 6x6 treated for the poles, our code calls for an 18 inch hole 4 feet deep, pour a punch pad and set the post on it then backfill with either 3/4 rock or concrete. Was wondering if the rock or concrete would be better? Those are my only options.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 12, 2017)

They both just fill the gap between post and undisturbed soil. The worst spot for rot is where they meet the ground so maybe gravel filled would last longer.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2017)

At the bottom of the post it sits on a concrete pad either way. Gravel I think would be good for drainage but at the same time during rains it will be filled with water?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 12, 2017)

Chris said:


> At the bottom of the post it sits on a concrete pad either way. Gravel I think would be good for drainage but at the same time during rains it will be filled with water?



It is not the wood stored in water you worry about. It is the ground level where it gets water and air that it will rot. The gravel would make it easier to change.

Either way wrap peel and stick flashing around it just above and below ground level.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZmcVRcBnpw[/ame]


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 12, 2017)

We always held them off the bottom of the hole with a board nailed across at ground level. Another two boards and stakes to hold it plumb and then mix two bags of ready mix per hole. Some people just dump the ready mix in dry but we never did. Wait for it to set up and back fill. Good for 40 years so add 40 to your age and make the call.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 12, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> We always held them off the bottom of the hole with a board nailed across at ground level. Another two boards and stakes to hold it plumb and then mix two bags of ready mix per hole. Some people just dump the ready mix in dry but we never did. Wait for it to set up and back fill. Good for 40 years so add 40 to your age and make the call.



His code calls for it to be sitting on a footing. That is what you ended up with if you lifted it enough.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 12, 2017)

nealtw said:


> His code calls for it to be sitting on a footing. That is what you ended up with if you lifted it enough.



Yep that way you dont have to mess around pouring it twice and holding the pole straight when you back fill etc. 

Set your strings up for the outline of the building and mark your holes. Take the strings down and dig your holes. Put the strings back up and lift your posts off the bottom and square them both ways with braces, pour them all, go have some beer. Next day back fill and compress as you go. Then start building. Leave all the poles long and top them off when you get up there.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2017)

If I wrap in the peel and stick flashing should I wrap the bottom too or just where it comes out of the ground?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't think I would wrap it all. just a few inches above the ground to about 9 inches below. but I doubt it would hurt as the top should be dry in the barn. Below ground water doesn't hurt it.


----------



## frodo (Sep 17, 2017)

Chris said:


> I would like to get an opinion on which might be better or last longer?
> 
> I'm building a new building and using 6x6 treated for the poles, our code calls for an 18 inch hole 4 feet deep, pour a punch pad and set the post on it then backfill with either 3/4 rock or concrete. Was wondering if the rock or concrete would be better? Those are my only options.



.................


----------



## mabloodhound (Sep 17, 2017)

Neil's advice is correct.  Don't fill the hole with concrete as the post will rot off right at the top of the concrete at ground level.  Stone will allow drainage.  Did a few years ago and still standing.

Dave Mason


----------



## HandymanHawaii (Oct 26, 2017)

Chris said:


> I would like to get an opinion on which might be better or last longer?
> 
> I'm building a new building and using 6x6 treated for the poles, our code calls for an 18 inch hole 4 feet deep, pour a punch pad and set the post on it then backfill with either 3/4 rock or concrete. Was wondering if the rock or concrete would be better? Those are my only options.



make sure u use the highest PSI for concrete mixture: and plenty rebar tiers :thbup:


----------

